
Groovy's ArrayUtil implementation - thameera
https://github.com/groovy/groovy-core/blob/master/src/main/org/codehaus/groovy/runtime/ArrayUtil.java
======
vorg
This sample from Apache Groovy's codebase was subbed and got 34 comments about
5 or 6 years ago, see:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951803)

And the github account used in the submission says: "former home of the groovy
programming language, moved to
[https://github.com/apache/groovy"](https://github.com/apache/groovy"). It
would have been better to sub the up-to-date code.

